# KlearKase for Kindle Named Top 10 Beach Choice by Today Show



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They're back....

http://www.klearkase.com/products/kindle-3/

I am probably going to pick one up for mu upcoming beach trip. Here is hoping that it fits in my Oberon sleeve.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought I had read somewhere that the assembly/disassembly of the version for K3 was going to be different - a bit easier. Is this wishful thinking or could that be true? I would love one of these, but the one I had for my K2 was a bit of a pain to put on and take off... Worth the effort to keep from ruining a kindle, but I wish it was just a little simpler.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am going to order one tonight. When I get it, I'll let folks know what I think. I am currently using a sleeve. I think that the case might be small enough to work with the sleeve, I guess I will find out.


----------



## KlearKase (Jun 10, 2010)

In fact, we were never gone. Thanks all for noticing the availability of KlearKase for Kindle 3. We'll post more details to kindleboards soon.

@Tam Yes, we heard loud and clear that our customers wanted easier assembly/disassembly. KlearKase for Kindle 3 is simply 2 pieces that snap together, and snap apart.

For anyone interested, we are offering 15% off to anyone who likes our Facebook Page. See the coupons tab on the left side of the page.


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

Ordered mine today!  Can't wait to get it.  There's a coupon on their facebook page----"like51" gives you 15% off.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

KlearKase said:


> @Tam Yes, we heard loud and clear that our customers wanted easier assembly/disassembly. KlearKase for Kindle 3 is simply 2 pieces that snap together, and snap apart.
> 
> For anyone interested, we are offering 15% off to anyone who likes our Facebook Page. See the coupons tab on the left side of the page.


Thank you! I wasn't able to tell from the link on Facebook. You should make this clear on the website - a lot of people will appreciate the simpler two piece design.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I really love the way these things look.  I'll have to get one here soon.


----------



## KlearKase (Jun 10, 2010)

Quick note that KlearKase for Kindle 3 is now available on Amazon.
http://amzn.com/B005DO4374

Don't forget to like KlearKase on Facebook for 15% off.


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

Sweet! I t







hink I'll go get mine


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Hooray! I just ordered mine! I wished I had known this was out a few weeks earlier since I've been going to the pool, but I'm glad I will have it for the rest of the summer and next year. Thanks for letting us know about the discount from liking them at Facebook too!


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Yeah! Got mine on Saturday.....I haven't even had time to put it on yet but there are only 2 pieces this time. I will feel so much safer on the boat next weekend!!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

KlearKase said:


> Quick note that KlearKase for Kindle 3 is now available on Amazon.
> http://amzn.com/B005DO4374
> 
> Don't forget to like KlearKase on Facebook for 15% off.


formatted the link wrong. Here is the right link to the facebook page http://www.facebook.com/KlearKase


----------



## debifinch (Mar 18, 2011)

i've just ordered mine directly from klearkase.   hope it arrives before my trip to the UK.  i'm going to need it there, the weather's terrible at the moment!


----------



## luvk3 (Jul 23, 2011)

How do you access the buttons to turn the pages with the Klearkase on?  Do you have to open it to do that ?...seems silly...How does it work?  No help on youtube!


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

There is a clear soft rubber over top of all the buttons you need to access and it is very easy to use. Hope that helps. I'm sure you will love it. We are on a boat every weekend and it has saved my Kindle several times.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## KlearKase (Jun 10, 2010)

The Today show named the KlearKase for Kindle one of the "10 must-have beach products (http://on.today.com/NHqexw)." Made of the same polycarbonate used in F22 jets, KlearKase's (http://amzn.to/MrDnwX) are splash proof, sand proof, LifeProofTM.










_<merged with existing thread. Please, as an advertiser, you may have only one thread. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Promotional posts outside this thread will be removed. --Betsy>_


----------

